# "Finding Common Ground at The Lawn Forum" - onlyinark.com



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A few months ago a writer for this website reached out about doing a story about TLF. The site is sponsored by an Arkansas bank and is used for promoting Arkansas based businesses, locations, events and people.

https://onlyinark.com/homegrown/finding-common-ground-at-the-lawn-forum/

@cutigers08 @FlowRider were quoted in the story (with their permission). :thumbup:


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Great article and congrats on the publicity. If you build it, they will come. And you've built a great site here. Thanks Ware!


----------



## Astout (May 12, 2020)

Just came here to post this. Cool story!


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Great publicity for a great site. Congrats Ware!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware Thanks for posting this article! "Finding Common Ground..." - precisely...!

I thought it was very well written, and puts The Lawn Forum in the very positive light that it deserves.

Congratulations on the article, and for putting in the time it takes to make this Forum so worthwhile.

A shout out to the Moderators too, and all the TLF Supporters, who also make this Forum what it is...!

And all for the Members who have joined in and posted up their advice, questions, and comments.

What I like the most about TLF is it is such an amazing resource, a wealth of knowledge, an amazing combination of human talent and experience, and a place for civil discourse in these tough times....


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome for sure!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Awesome man great write up


----------

